# buon giorno tutti!



## mcmash (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm Nancy. I retired in July and my husband and I left Seattle for Italy on October 1 for at least two years and possibly permanently, which I guess makes us expat wannabes. After 3 months in Chioggia and 3 in Perugia (at the Universita di Stranieri) we are settled in Arezzo and would love to meet others in the area.


----------



## shilly (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Nancy! My husband and I are going to try to move to Italy when he retires in 3 years. We have lots of time to plan, but we've found the most difficult aspect of it is deciding where to move. We will do it for at least a year, possibly longer and our main goal for the move is to soak up the Italian culture, but also to travel all over Europe. We would prefer not to have to buy a car, so places with accessibility to trains and airports are important. Arezzo is one of the places we are researching...How to you like living there? Originally, we had hoped to live in Rome, but for our purposes I think it will be cost prohibitive. We want to keep our house here in the New Orleans area. Any words of wisdom will be greatly appreciated! Thanks, Rob and Sandy


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Do either of you have Italian/EU citizenship, or are you planning on obtaining an Elective Residency visa?

Rob and Sandy - just so that you are aware, with citizenship especially and maybe with an ER visa as well (I'm not certain), you will become "tax resident" in Italy the moment you are there for more than 183 days in a calendar year and/or establish "residenza" in a commune. With that comes a requirement that you report and pay tax on (most of) your overseas assets, including that home in New Orleans.


----------



## shilly (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks so much for the info. We will apply for Elective Residency, but I had no idea about the tax situation. Like I said, we have just begun researching the idea of a move.


----------



## The-cat (Feb 27, 2016)

Residence in Italy, Life in Italy,Residence in Italy help to getting mortgage in Italy


----------

